#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-11-30
<_elias__> ubot-it?
<_elias__> ubuntuulog2
<_elias__> ubuntulog2
<_elias__> ciao geekluca
<_elias__> EVVIVA C'È QUALCUNO
<_elias__> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_elias__> geekluca : c'è qualche riunione?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-11-26
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<Claudinux> 'sera
<Claudinux> l'orologio segna le 21.00, che dite, iniziamo?
<mariusc> sera
<Fo5150> buonasera...
<FrancescoRuvolo> Presente
<letozaf_> buonasera a tutti
<primes2h> Ciao a tutti
<Claudinux> ancora qualche attimo per vedere se ci raggiungono anche gli altri... :-)
<totopalma> ciao a tutti
<Claudinux> ok, direi di iniziare
<Claudinux> Ciao a tutti e benvenuti
<Claudinux> qui potete trovare l'agenda del  meeting:
<Claudinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2012-05-17
<Claudinux> nozioni di base per i nuovi arrivati... :-)
<Claudinux> per intervenire nella discussione scrivete "/me si prenota", 
<Claudinux> che quando viene inviato appare così 
 * Claudinux si prenota
<Claudinux> Solita raccomandazione (soprattutto per chi non ha mai partecipato prima): 
<Claudinux> le riunioni servono per discutere l'organizzazione del gruppo.
<Claudinux> Se avete domande sulla procedura, su come si riporta un bug 
<Claudinux> oppure se non avete capito qualcosa 
<Claudinux> domandate, in qualsiasi momento, in #ubuntu-it-test o in mailing list
<Claudinux> ma non durante la riunione.
<Claudinux> La durata massima della riunione è di 2 (due) ore.
<Claudinux> Altra cosa utile che si fa al inizio delle riunioni, a vantaggio del LOG, è presentarsi.
<Claudinux> Scrivete il vostro nome, in questo modo
<Claudinux> --> Claudio Arseni
<PaoloRotolo> --> Paolo Rotolo
<letozaf_> -->Carla Sella
<Fo5150> --> Fabrizio Orsini
<FrancescoRuvolo> --> Francesco Ruvolo
<primes2h> --> Sergio Zanchetta
<mariusc> --> Mario Catena
<totopalma> --> Salvatore Palma
<Claudinux> okDopo questa "piccola" premessa, direi che possiamo andare avanti 
<Claudinux> A differenza delle precedenti riunioni, questa volta non ci sarà la parte riguardante la verifica dei test
<Claudinux> in quanto, come avrete notato,
<Claudinux> il problema del tracker con l'invio delle notifiche delle nuove build 
<Claudinux> avrebbe reso il dato non attendibile...
<Claudinux> quindi ho preferito saltare questo "passaggio" 
<Claudinux> anche per dedicare maggiore attenzione agli altri punti in Agenda
<Claudinux> che riguarderanno strettamente il prossimo ciclo di rilascio
<Claudinux> Per il di rilascio di Raring infatti 
<Claudinux> *il rilascio
<Claudinux> sono state introdotte alcune novità sulle procedure di testing
<Claudinux> Partiamo quini con il punto 1 "Nuove procedure di testing per Raring Ringtail"
<Claudinux> A partire da questo ciclo dirilascio le immagini di Ubuntu non avranno le classiche scadenze
<Claudinux> infatti non verranno rilasciate le versioni Alpha ma verranno rilasciate nuove iso da testare ogni  settimane
<Claudinux> *ogni 2 settimane
<Claudinux> (questo per ora è la cadenza scelta)
<Claudinux> le modifiche riguardano *solo* ubuntu
<Claudinux> e non le derivate
<Guest40871> buona sera a tutti :) scusa il ritardo
<Claudinux> infatti, le derivate (kubuntu, xubuntu, ecc.)
<Claudinux> continueranno a seguire le classiche scadenze...
<Claudinux> il calendario è disponibile qui:
<Claudinux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Claudinux> Ci sono domande?
<Claudinux> Guest40871, ciao
 * valix scusate il ritardo
<Guest40871> Ciao Claudinux
<Claudinux> Guest40871, l'agenda è disponibile a questo indirizzo
 * valix -> Alberto Russo
<Claudinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2012-05-17
<Claudinux> valix, ciao e benvenuto anche a te :-)
<Claudinux> l'unica eccezione che riguarda le derivate è relativa a Mythbuntu
<Claudinux> infatti (ma questo è già accaduto nel ciclo di rilascio di quanta)
<Claudinux> le milestone non sono state rilasciate, in quanto
<Claudinux> gli sviluppatori di mythbuntu, hanno deciso di effetuare nuovi rilasci solo per le LTS
<Claudinux> quindi da 12.04 a 14.04 e così via
<Claudinux> nell'intermezzo ci saranno solo avanzamenti parziali dei pacchetti 
<Claudinux> che serviranno a "preparare" la derivata per il rilascio successivo
<Claudinux> (sempre LTS)
<Claudinux> a questo punto, quindi, credo sia opportuno rivedere le adozioni
<Claudinux> e chi ha in "carico" l'immagine di mythbuntu, può tranquillamente scegliere un'altra iso da adottare tenendo mythbuntu come "opzione aggiuntiva" in occasione dei rilasci LTS
<Claudinux> Se ne avete, anche qui, è il momento delle domande :-)
 * Fo5150 si prenota
<Claudinux> vai Fo5150 
<Fo5150> si, volevo aggiungere che andrebbero riviste anche le adozione delle immaginin DVD
<Fo5150> *adozioni
<Claudinux> Fo5150, ottima osservazione, ci sarei arrivato ;-)
<Fo5150> e andrebbe risistemata la tabella in quanto alcuni utenti non testano piu'... finito
<Claudinux> Fo5150, provvederò a sistemare la tabella delle adozioni quanto prima, 
<Claudinux> fermo restando che, che ha in "carico" mythbuntu o ubuntu DVD verrà segnato come "disponibile"
<Claudinux> sarà cura degli utenti scegliere a quali ISO dedicare il proprio  tempo :-)
<Claudinux> altre domande/osservazioni?
<Claudinux> ok, se nessuno ha altro da aggiungere in questo momento
<Claudinux> si può passare al punto 2 in agenda...
<Claudinux> se dovessero venire fuori dubbi seccessivi, non esiate comunque a contattare la mailing list :-)
<Claudinux> Punto 2 dell'Agenda "Amministrazione del gruppo"
<Claudinux> Un nuovo ammistratore è stato aggiunto al gruppo
<Claudinux> si occuperà di collaborare con il sottoscritto alla gestione del gruppo
<Claudinux> date il benvenuto  a
<Claudinux> Carla Sella ( letozaf_ )
<Claudinux> :-)
<Guest40871> Carla Complimenti :) Luigi
<letozaf_> grazie 
<PaoloRotolo> Auguri letozaf_ :D
<letozaf_> ringrazio Claudio per la fiducia
<letozaf_> ed anche tutti voi ovviamente
<primes2h> Evvvaiii Carla!!!!
<primes2h> :-)
<FrancescoRuvolo> Congratulazioni! 
<letozaf_> Grazie Sergio... sicuramente ce' anche il tuo "zampino" di mezzo ;)
<letozaf_> Ringrazio ancora tutti voi e spero di fare un buon lavoro
<Claudinux> anche da parte mia vanno i complimenti a Carla per l'impegno dimostrato nelle attività del gruppo
<Claudinux> Spero con lei di riuscire a  portare avanti alcuni progetti a cui si sta lavorando all'interno della comunità italiana
<Claudinux> che riguarderanno molto da vicino il gruppo test :-)
<letozaf_> Non vedo l'ora :)
<Claudinux> Non te ne pentorai :-
<Claudinux> *:-)
<Claudinux> Ok, lagenda, un po' misera è vero, ma il tempo è stato "tiranno ( e me ne scuso)
<Claudinux> *l'agenda
<Claudinux> non ha altri punti
 * letozaf_ si prenota
 * primes2h si prenota
<Claudinux> letozaf_, a te la parola
<letozaf_> volevo solo indicarvi questo link:
<letozaf_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Raring
<letozaf_> ci sono indicate le settimane in cui si faranno i  test
<letozaf_> sono segnate come "Cadence week", cosi' si sa anticipatamente quando
<letozaf_> verranno effettuati i test
<letozaf_> ho finito
<Claudinux> letozaf_, a tal proposito, in qualità di nuovo admin, ti va di occuparti di inviare in ML una comunicazione con queste informazioni anche per chi non ha partecipato alla riunione?
<letozaf_> si va bene, sara' fatto
<Claudinux> letozaf_, ottimo :-)
<Claudinux> primes2h, a te la parola
<primes2h> giusto una nota riguardo i test dei portatili.
<primes2h> Dato che è stato modificato completamente il piano di test delle alpha, ritengo non abbia molto senso effettuare test sui portatili in queste prime fasi
<primes2h> nelle quali ci potrebbero essere un sacco di problemi non direttamente legati all'hardware ma che renderebbero i test non attendibili
<primes2h> In ogni caso ci sono grosse novità in arrivo.
<primes2h> Carla ne è già a conoscenza, visto che era con me all'UDS.
<Claudinux> primes2h, credi sia opportuno comunicare anche questi aspetti in lista test?
<primes2h> In ogni caso non voglio anticiparvi niente, quando sarà il momento opportuno verrà comunicato tutto in ML. Dico solo che Canonical farà un "regalino" alla comunità.
<Claudinux> primes2h, ok, hai già risposto alla mia domanda allora :-)
<primes2h> Claudinux: infatti ;-)
<Claudinux> primes2h, l'unica cosa che vorrei chiederti...
<Claudinux> a livello test dei portatili, (regali di Canonical a parte) quanto le nuove scadenze di test potrebbero influenzare i test dei portatili?
<Claudinux> ovvimanete chiedo solo un parere in base alla tua esperienza mministratiba...
<Claudinux> *amministrativa
<primes2h> Direi che per come sono state impostate le scadenze dei test, probabilmente ha senso effettuare i test nella fase beta.
<Claudinux> quindi solo verso la fine..
<Claudinux> ok
<primes2h> Forse si potrebbe provare ad anticipare un test prima, però è una cosa da valutare strada facendo, prima vorrei capire come andranno le nuove cadenze
<Claudinux> ovviamente mi sembra più che giusto...
<letozaf_> Sabato e' iniziata la prima settimana di test, e da quello che vedo
<letozaf_> e' cambiato il modo di fare test, ma non e' ancora molto chiaro, ci sono lavori in corso
<primes2h> appunto ;-)
<letozaf_> stanno puntando parecchio sui test automatizzati e quindi quelli manuali probabilmente subiranno delle modifiche
<Claudinux> un'altra cosa che vorrei chiedere a voi reduci dell'UDS ( primes2h e letozaf_  :-P) secondo voi , in base a quanto discusso al summit, è possibile seguire la cadenza bi-settimanale?
<Claudinux> (in parte ha già risposto letozaf_ con il suo interventi...ma avevo già iniziato a scrivere... :-P )
<primes2h> eheheh, domanda da 1 milione di dollari
<letozaf_> se vedete il link che ho postato, hanno organizzato i "cadence week", le settimane di test
<Claudinux> :-D
<primes2h> diciamo che anche questo è un test
<primes2h> potrei dire u test
<primes2h> potrei dire il test dei test
<Claudinux> ok, caèito il concetto :-)
<Claudinux> *capito
<primes2h> diciamo che per chi ama fare i test, c'è solo da divertirsi :-)
<primes2h> tempo permettendo ovviamente ;-)
<Claudinux> e che divertimento sia allora :-)
<letozaf_> direi proprio di si... le cose stanno cambiando parecchio
<letozaf_> infatti l'ultimo UDS era molto incentrato
<letozaf_> attorno ai test e al gruppo QA
<Claudinux> ultima domanda da un milione di dollari... 
<Claudinux> in base alle voste informazioni, i test "live" avranno ancora il peso che hanno avuto fino ad ora?
<letozaf_> secondo me con l'avvento dei test automatizzati le live non saranno piu' cosi' importanti,ma mi potrei sbagliare
<letozaf_> secondo me questo tipo di test verra' sostituito da qualcosa di automatizzato
<letozaf_> pensa che hanno automatizzato tutti i test di Unity con autopilot
<Claudinux> letozaf_, tra i "lavori in corso" abbiamo iniziato a collaborare con il gruppo sviluppo in maniera molto stretta 
<letozaf_> che bella notizia
<letozaf_> anzi ottima notizia
<Claudinux> e quindi significa lavoro nuovo anche per te :-)
<letozaf_> :-D quando si tratta di "smanettare" non mi tiro mai indietro ;)
<Claudinux> visto che tra le novitàdi cui parlavo ci sarà anche da metere a punto eventulai nuove procedure di tets che escano dall'attuale standard :-)
<primes2h> Claudinux: tra i vari tipi di test automatizzati ci sono delle belle opportunità per il Gruppo Sviluppo, ma ne parleremo in separata sede
<Claudinux> primes2h, si, molto volentieri!
<Claudinux> l'invito è ovvimante rivolto a tutti...
<Claudinux> nei prssimi giorni in ML (e non solo) dovrebbero iniziare ad arrivare le prime news
<Claudinux> altri interventi?
<Claudinux> allora direi che potremmo chidere la riunione...
<Claudinux> e quale modo migliore se non citare lo stesso primes2h :-P
<Claudinux> diciamo che per chi ama fare i test, c'è solo da divertirsi :-)
<primes2h> :-p
<Sp3ctrum> ciao a tutti 
<Sp3ctrum> volevo chiedere 
<Sp3ctrum> fare da tester è impegnativo? 
<Claudinux> Sp3ctrum, non necessariamente :-)
<Sp3ctrum> io uso ubuntu dalla 7.10 
<Claudinux> Sp3ctrum, sentiamoci via email, .-)
<Sp3ctrum> te la passo via pm
<Sp3ctrum> posso ?
<Claudinux> ok, allora riunione chiusa!
<Claudinux> grazie a tutti per aver partecipato!
<letozaf_> Ciao a tutti!
<Claudinux> buona notte :-)
<Guest40871> buona sera a tutti :)
<mariusc> notte
<Sp3ctrum> notte 
<PaoloRotolo> buona notte!
<primes2h> notte!!!
<Fo5150> buona serata!!
<FrancescoRuvolo> Notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-11-26
<kiwi110> raga potete aiutarmi?
<kiwi110> mio terminale sempre quando si apre mi dice sempre che su bashrv nella prima riga c'è un errrore sintasse
<kiwi110> la frase è questa
<kiwi110> # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for (non-login shells)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2015-11-24
<mapreri> you gotta kidding me v2
<mapreri> http://liste.ubuntu-it.org/pipermail/ubuntu-it-fcm/2015-November/016256.html
<mapreri> http://liste.ubuntu-it.org/pipermail/ubuntu-it-fcm/2015-November/016257.html
<mapreri> oops
<mapreri> (sorry, -ECHAN)
<Dix78> mapreri, non spammare informazioni di questo tipo. Soprattutto evitiamo di far vedere che tipo di membri circolano in FCM lol
<mapreri> eheh
<mapreri> Dix78: mi è sfuggita, questo chan è subito sotto a quell'altro nella lista :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-11-28
<pietroalbini> o/
<dadexix86> salve
<Acn0w> Sera :D
<enzotib> sera
<Acn0w> enzotib, o/
<enzotib> ciao Acn0w 
<pietroalbini> btw, quanto è incasinato il messaggio in alto?
<pietroalbini> ho avuto *molti* problemi a cambiarlo
<Acn0w> pietroalbini, quello dove c'è scritto di che tratta questo chan?
<pietroalbini> Acn0w, yep
<pietroalbini> Acn0w, per 20 minuti ho visto 3 messaggi diversi, lol
<pietroalbini> (e quello dell'auth non doveva vedersi, era tipo di un anno fa)
<Acn0w> pietroalbini, #sicominciabene XD
<enzotib> non intendevi quello su Chiedi?
<pietroalbini> enzotib, yep
<enzotib> Acn0w, parlava di questo canale IRC, credo
<Acn0w> non sto capendo se questo chan o altri :/ XD
<pietroalbini> enzotib, Acn0w parlavo dell'annuncio su chiedi della riunione
<pietroalbini> comunque, dario vorrebbe partecipare ma tarda 10 minuti, lo aspettiamo?
<Acn0w> pietroalbini, aaaaaaaannnnnn avevamo capito male entrambi enzotib XD
<enzotib> io avevo capito
<dadexix86> pietroalbini, per me possiamo aspettarlo senza problemi
<enzotib> ilgallinetta, buonasera
<pietroalbini> (per chi non è molto su irc, reminder: questo canale è loggato)
<enzotib> ciao anche a dadexix86 
<dadexix86> ciao enzotib, ciao ilgallinetta
<ilgallinetta> enzotib buonasera anche a te
<ilgallinetta> ciao dadeix86
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, o/
<Janvitus> sera
<dadexix86> Janvitus, sera
<enzotib> sera
<ilgallinetta> sera
<pietroalbini> ok, direi di iniziare, quando dario arriva arriva
<pietroalbini> #startmeeting Riunione pubblica del Gruppo Ask
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Nov 28 20:16:45 2016 UTC.  The chair is pietroalbini. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pietroalbini> #chair pietroalbini enzotib dadexix86 
<meetingology> Current chairs: dadexix86 enzotib pietroalbini
<pietroalbini> per prima cosa presentiamoci per i log (/me Nome Cognome)
 * pietroalbini Pietro Albini
 * dadexix86 Davide Alberelli
 * enzotib Vincenzo Tibullo
<pietroalbini> cialu, Acn0w ilgallinetta Janvitus ?
 * cialu Luca Ciavatta
 * Acn0w Alessandro Cecchin
<Acn0w> pietroalbini, in ogni caso sarò ascoltatore visto che non centro col gruppo
<ilgallinetta> Enzo Pittaluga
<pietroalbini> Acn0w, è pubblico anche per avere le opinioni di tutti :)
<pietroalbini> ic3d, o/ (presentati)
<enzotib> l'hai fatto scappare
<Acn0w> pietroalbini, sisi, era per essere chiari :D
<pietroalbini> enzotib, :(
<pietroalbini> comunque enzotib, prima di iniziare a parlare dello stato di chiedi, proporrei velocemente di rendere dadexix86 propriamente un amministratore anche sul portale :)
<enzotib> ok, per me va bene
<pietroalbini> ack
<enzotib> anche tenendo conto del fatto che io sono molto poco presente da un po' di tempo
<ilgallinetta> ottimo
<dadexix86> prima di prendere decisioni affrettate aspettiamo un attimo :P
<dadexix86> ho avuto un sacco di tempo fino a poco fa (tesi consegnata e discussa, disoccupato in cerca di lavoro)
<dadexix86> ma ho trovato un lavoro da poco
<dadexix86> e come si è potuto notare la mia presenza su Chiedi è calata non poco!
<pietroalbini> dadexix86, in realtà l'avevamo già deciso in ml tipo più di un anno fa tutti insieme, ma poi non era stato fatto niente
<pietroalbini> è solo una formalità, praticamente lo eri già :P
<pietroalbini> trekfan1, o/
<enzotib> tanto poi, azioni da admin se ne fanno più niente che poche
<trekfan1> 'sera
<dadexix86> pietroalbini, lo so che è praticamente una formalità, ma dal punto di vista mio è stato molto comodo tagliare certe discussioni rimandando a qualcuno più in alto di me XD
<dadexix86> trekfan1, buonasera
<dadexix86> comunque se avere un altro admin che ha un sacco di impegni va bene a tutti, va bene anche a me :)
<pietroalbini> dadexix86, slogga e rilogga ;)
<pietroalbini> ok, ora parliamo di cose più serie
<pietroalbini> #topic Stato del portale
<pietroalbini> ic3d, o/x2
<ic3d> Problemi vari...
<ic3d> Buona sera a tutti!
<pietroalbini> jeremie2, o/
<pietroalbini> jeremie2, trekfan1 ic3d presentatevi :)
<jeremie2> 'sera!
<trekfan1> enrico pinelli -> trekfan1
<ilgallinetta> ciao Jeremie
<dadexix86> jeremie2, ic3d 'sera
<jeremie2> jeremie2 → Jeremie Tamburini
<ic3d> « Dario Cavedon
<pietroalbini> ok, torniamo al topic
<ilgallinetta> Sera Dario
<pietroalbini> ci sono due problemi che abbiamo visto su Chiedi: uno è dal punto di vista dell'utenza mentre l'altro è un problema puramente tecnico
<pietroalbini> il problema dell'utenza è che c'è un flusso anche buono di domande che arriva, però non molte persone che rispondono, e chi risponde è sempre la stessa gente
<pietroalbini> il problema tecnico è invece più complesso: il codice di Chiedi è abbandonato upstream, ed è un mezzo casino (basti vedere i problemi che mi ha dato oggi), oltre che abbastanza lento
<pietroalbini> inoltre sta bloccando l'upgrade del server di ubuntu-it a trusty, dato che il codice attuale si romperebbe dopo il passaggio di versione
<ilgallinetta> Pero purtroppo molte domande sono poco chiare e con pochi dati
<dadexix86> pietroalbini, mi concentrerei a parlare di un problema per volta.
<pietroalbini> dadexix86, era per fare una panoramica veloce :)
<enzotib> credo che il problema della piattaforma sia fondamentale
<Janvitus> > Gianvito Cavasoli (scusate il ritardo, leggo ma nel frattempo faccio altre cose :))
<pietroalbini> #subtopic Problema dell'utenza
<pietroalbini> qua magari enzotib e dadexix86 volete parlare voi che siete *molto* più attivi di me nel portale?
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> l'utenza è abbastanza di basso livello: nel senso che magari postano una domanda e non tornano più
<enzotib> non capiscono come funziona, non leggono niente (regolamento, faq, help) nemmeno se glielo suggerisci
<enzotib> quindi non votano, non accettano le risposte, e così non si distribuisce la reputazione e non si cresce
<enzotib> con le dovute eccezioni, ovviamente
<enzotib> ma la maggior parte usano il portale in stile "mordi e fuggi"
<dadexix86> Concordo con enzotib in pieno. 
<dadexix86> Restando sulle statistiche, con la recente chiusura del forum per qualche tempo e il redirect su Chiedi io personalmente ho notato un leggero incremento di persone che rispondono alle domande (o almeno ci provano). Siamo passati da 3-4 (ilgallinetta, enzotib, alevipri e io) a 5-6 (yuppy! :D)
<dadexix86> ma dubito che durerà a lungo
<dadexix86> allo stato attuale, sinceramente mi sembra più un call center che quello che avrebbe dovuto essere
<enzotib> un'idea che mi viene adesso, sentendo dadexix86, è quella di chiedere a un po' di gente qualificata del forum a dare una mano a far decollare il portale
<dadexix86> enzotib, potrebbe funzionare, a patto che però il portale funzioni come dovrebbe; perché capisco che ci si senta frustrati se uno scrive un commento e poi per quanto si faccia il refresh della pagina questo non carichi e venga voglia di abbandonare tutto
<enzotib> certo, come dicevo prima, il problema della piattaforma è fondamentale, se non si trova modo di risolvere, stiamo parlando a vuoto
<ilgallinetta> posso?
<pietroalbini> ilgallinetta, vai pure
<ilgallinetta> penso che sia anche importante abituare chi chiede a fare domande più complete, molti dicono "non va " e basra
<pietroalbini> (se volete parlare, dite "/me si prenota", e quando avete finito "/me ha finito")
 * cialu si prenota
<pietroalbini> ilgallinetta, finito?
<ilgallinetta> inoltre, visto che nessuno cerca prima le soluzioni non è che si potrebbe  lasciare solo i commenti?
<ilgallinetta> finito
<pietroalbini> ilgallinetta, che intendi con "lasciare solo i commenti"?
<pietroalbini> intanto cialu, vai
<ilgallinetta> Intendo che visto che molte risposte sono abbandonate e visto che nessuno cerca prima le soluzioni, il rischio è che molte risposte esatte vengano considerate sbagliate
<cialu> Dunque, credo che avere domande più strutturate, nella maggior parte dei casi, sia difficile. Nel form per la domanda è ben indicato 'come porre domande' ma nessuno ci fa caso. 
 * dadexix86 si prenota
<pietroalbini> ilgallinetta, ed allora che differenza ci sarebbe con il forum?
<cialu> Per contro, sul fatto che nessuno cerca nelle risposte già date, pensavo magari si potrebbe implementare un sistema tipo launchpad, dove in base al titolo della domanda si effettua già una ricerca nell'archivio.
<cialu> Altra cosa, il discorso dei permessi. Personalmente, la possibilità di cancellare i messaggi altrui la lascerei soltanto agli amministratori.
<cialu> Detto ciò, penso che Chiedi si rivolga (piuttosto che il forum) all'utenza dell'ultima ora perciò credo che non si possa pretendere troppo. Magari si dovrà spendere qualche commento in più per farsi dire di più per comprendere il problema.
 * cialu finito
<pietroalbini> dadexix86, vai
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<dadexix86> io credo che un altro grosso problema (che deriva dall'attirare poca gente) è dovuto al fatto che finora non ha mai ingranato come servizio Q&A
<dadexix86> nel senso che c'è la domanda, 1-2-3-5-8-13-... commenti e una risposta
<dadexix86> non ci sono mai risposte multiple con più o meno voti
<dadexix86> e questo dipende, ihmo, da due fattori principali. il primo è che è un servizio localizzato in italiano e la comunità italiana è tutto sommato piccola (al confronto con, ad esempio, la comunità che vive su AskUbuntu)
<dadexix86> e il forum ha un bacino di utenza molto più ampio, specialmente di chi è bravo e ne sa
<dadexix86> l'altro fattore è che le domande sono quasi tutte molto semplici o molto localizzate (windows si è mangiato GRUB, l'aggiornamento dei driver nvidia mi ha fatto sparire il login, la mia scheda video SIS dell'anteguerra non funziona) o veramente _molto_ tecniche (come implemento una rete blablabla con questo questo e quest'altro chachacha?)
<dadexix86> avevo proposto tempo addietro, per mitigare il primo tipo di domande, di implementare una cosacome quella suggerita da cialu, in cui quando si posta una domanda si viene innanzitutto rediretti su una pagina con un elenco di domande collegate risolte da far presente all'utente
<dadexix86> credo che per farla però serva qualcuno che ha voglia di spenderci parecchio tempo sopra a implementarla e soprattutto ci voglia una bella revisione dei tag di tutte (o gran parte) delle domande vecchie con risposte
 * dadexix86 ha finito
<pietroalbini> ok, rispondo ad un po di cose
<pietroalbini> cialu, per la cosa dei commenti sono perfettamente d'accordo (e nasconderei dal pubblico anche le segnalazioni, già che ci sono)
<pietroalbini> dadexix86, di per se non è *troppo* lunga da implementare come cosa, ma ci sono molte altre cosa da sistemare prima, tipo farlo avviare su trusty e renderlo leggermente più veloce
<pietroalbini> alevipri sul gruppo socialmedia aveva parlato di cercare di attrarre più utenza tipo con dei post sul blog alla gruppo doc, ma probabilmente serve anche più gente dal lato del gruppo ask
<pietroalbini> anche perché io in caso lavoro sul codice, e quindi rimangono dadexix86 ed enzotib 
 * pietroalbini ha finito
 * enzotib si prenota
<pietroalbini> enzotib, vai
<enzotib> allora, buona l'idea di cialu e prima ancora di dadexix86 sul suggerimento di domande simili, è una cosa che per esempio fa anche stackexchange quando stai scrivendo il titolo di una domanda, vi riferite a qualcosa di simile, vero?
<cialu> enzotib, si, esattamente.
<dadexix86> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> altra cosa che è emersa, e su cui sono d'accordo, è che vanno ripensati i limiti di reputazione per varie azioni, dato che spesso sono troppo o troppo poco permissive
<enzotib> sul cercare di creare una comunità, il forum ce l'ha già, quindi il problema è anche dovuto all'abitudine degli utenti, che magari arrivano e si comportano come se stessero in un forum, scrivendo una risposta (invece di un commento) per ogni comunicazione con gli altri utenti
<enzotib> per attirare gli utenti si dovrebbe fare un po' di pubblicità sugli altri canali, a partire dal forum stesso (se ci dà una mano) e magari anche con canali che sono visti come più moderni, come facebook, twitter, etc.
<enzotib> sulla qualità delle domande, il problema è collegato alla base di utenza, se questa cresce, cresce anche la qualità delle domande
 * enzotib ha finito
<pietroalbini> ho avuto un piccolo problema alla connessione, avete scritto qualcosa in sti due minuti?
 * dadexix86 si prenota
<enzotib> pietroalbini, hai letto il mi "enzotib ha finito"?
<enzotib> mio*
<pietroalbini> enzotib, no, sono alla cosa sul cercare di creare comunità
<trekfan1> [22:14] <enzotib> sul cercare di creare una comunità, il forum ce l'ha già, quindi il problema è anche dovuto all'abitudine degli utenti, che magari arrivano e si comportano come se stessero in un forum, scrivendo una risposta (invece di un commento) per ogni comunicazione con gli altri utenti
<trekfan1> [22:15] <enzotib> per attirare gli utenti si dovrebbe fare un po' di pubblicità sugli altri canali, a partire dal forum stesso (se ci dà una mano) e magari anche con canali che sono visti come più moderni, come facebook, twitter, etc.
<trekfan1> [22:16] <enzotib> sulla qualità delle domande, il problema è collegato alla base di utenza, se questa cresce, cresce anche la qualità delle domande
<trekfan1> [22:16] * enzotib ha finito
<pietroalbini> ack
<pietroalbini> dadexix86, vai
<ilgallinetta> ilgallinetta si prenota
<dadexix86> concordo con enzotib sia sul rivedere le reputazioni che sul fare pubblicità, ma la seconda deve essere subordinata necessariamente al sistemare il portale, che se aumentiamo l'utenza così come siamo messi, ci stiamo tirando la zappa sui piedi
 * dadexix86 ha finito
<pietroalbini> ilgallinetta, vai
<ilgallinetta> A volte capita di suggerire l'uso dei commenti, ma attualmente ogni volta bisogna scrivere la frase. Solo gli amministratori possono accedere alle frasi precostituite.
<pietroalbini> ilgallinetta, questo si può sistemare se si mette un po mano al codice
<ilgallinetta> ilgallinetta ha finito
<pietroalbini> ok, cerchiamo di tirare le fila sul problema dell'utenza? qualcun altro ha qualcosa da dire (ic3d?)
<jeremie2> ***jeremie2 si prenota
<pietroalbini> jeremie2, vai
<jeremie2> Giusto una riflessione sugli utenti e il corretto utilizzo dello strumento che hanno a disposizione.
<jeremie2> Sono problematiche già viste, in particolare col forum.
<jeremie2> Ad esempio, anni fa erano presenti i punti "karma" che gli utenti si potevano assegnare fra di loro qualora avessero trovato soddisfacente una risposta per risolvere un problema. Furono tolti in quanto finirono per essere assegnati più per simpatia (o detratti per antipatia) generando così delle stupide guerre interne.
<jeremie2> Il fatto è che Ubuntu tende a richiamare l'attenzione di persone in buona parte estranee agli ambienti legati al mondo linuxiano/informatico. Questo comporta che in moltissimi casi manchino tutte quelle semplici regole di buon senso (spiegare bene il problema incontrato, far vedere che si è provato a cercare la soluzione, indicare in quale punto si è incontrata la difficoltà... e così via).
<jeremie2> Purtroppo un po' per forza di cose è una situazione con la quale bisogna convivere, cercando con pazienza (moolta pazienza) di "educare" al corretto utilizzo degli strumenti.
<jeremie2> Finito
<ic3d> Una sola cosa da dire: sottoscrivo in toto quanto scritto da jeremie2
<ic3d> Finito
<pietroalbini> ok, direi di tirare le somme del problema dell'utenza altrimenti non finiamo più
<pietroalbini> giulux, o/
<giulux> salve
<pietroalbini> che la piattaforma sia uno schifo limita di molto la partecipazione dell'utenza, che si ritrova con un portale lento e scomodo (in parte) da usare
<pietroalbini> enzotib, dadexix86 se la piattaforma venisse in qualche modo sistemata, voi sareste disponibili per fare del "marketing" e cercare di raccimolare utenza?
<dadexix86> pietroalbini, compatibilmente con gli impegni, sì
<enzotib> certo, un po' di impegno ce lo posso mettere, compat. come dadexix86 
<ic3d> (pietroalbini, per il marketing noi SM possiamo dare una mano!
<pietroalbini> ic3d, quello certo!
<pietroalbini> ok, passiamo all'altro problema grosso
<pietroalbini> #topic Problema tecnico
<pietroalbini> il software dietro a Chiedi si chiama OSQA (https://github.com/dzone/osqa/), che è stato abbandonato upstream da ~ il 2014/2015
<dadexix86> ahia
<pietroalbini> ai tempi dell'inizio del portale era ottima la situazione: il progetto è FLOSS, dietro c'era un'azienda che ci dedicava sviluppatori, ed era praticamente l'unico software che soddisfava le nostre esigenze
<pietroalbini> poi dzone ha deciso di concentrarsi sulla loro piattaforma Q&A proprietaria (AnswerHub) ed ha rimosso tutta la forza lavoro da OSQA, che quasi immediatamente è stato abbandonato
<pietroalbini> inoltre il codice non è dei migliori (anzi) e soprattutto è *lento* (anche se potrei un giorno provare a sistemare qualche parametro su magog)
<pietroalbini> (magog => server di ubuntu-it)
<pietroalbini> infine, OSQA non si avvia per niente su trusty, quindi blocca anche l'upgrade di magog ad esso (attualmente funziona su precise)
<pietroalbini> praticamente, il codice andrebbe mantenuto interamente da noi, ed io sono impegnato anche con il gruppo web, e non ho più tanto tempo a disposizione come una volta
<pietroalbini> ho finito con l'introduzione, se avete domande o proposte prenotatevi pure
<rpadovani> o/
<pietroalbini> rpadovani, wow, dove eri finito tu
 * dadexix86 si prenota
 * cialu si prenota
<pietroalbini> dadexix86, vai
<dadexix86> Premetto che non trovo una buona idea portare avanti come comunità un software che è fermo da due anni e che useremmo solo noi. Allo stesso tempo, sinceramente non ho idea di quanto sia grosso il lavoro dietro la migrazione ad un altro servizio, né se ci sono strumenti che si adattino alla nostra situazione. Potresti fare una previsione di quanto ci si metterebbe a fare una migrazione, in termini di ore di lavoro, a 
<dadexix86> un altro servizio e quali sono le caratteristiche che sarebbe meglio avere?
<dadexix86> Googlando si trovano varie alternative OS per servizi di Q&A, la prima è OSQA, la seconda è questa http://www.question2answer.org/ (GPLv2, ultimo rilascio stabile a marzo 2016, ultimo update si github tre giorni fa)
<cialu> dadexix86 mi ha praticamente tolto le parole di bocca. cialu ha finito.
<dadexix86> sono fermamente convinto che la priorità vada data al passaggio a trusty di magog. Se questo deve comportare il freeze di chiedi, io propongo il freeze finché non si trova un'alternativa. tra l'altro, perché non a xenial? 
 * dadexix86 ha finito
<pietroalbini> dadexix86, perché da trusty a xenial c'è il rischio che si rompano altre cose (per esempio col passaggio da upstart a systemd)
<trekfan1> si dovrebbe poter tenere ancora upstart
<trekfan1> non credo sia necessario passare a systemd
<pietroalbini> ovviamente si farà, ma a livello sistemistico la priorità è di aggiornare a trusty per non finire EOL
<trekfan1> quello è ovvio
<ilgallinetta> mi scuso ma devo andare. Buon proseguimento!
<enzotib> ciao ilgallinetta 
<pietroalbini> allora, sto guardando un po in giro
<pietroalbini> askbot pare basato su osqa (quindi permetterebbe di riusare parte dei componenti), mentre con question2answer si passa a php, quindi bisognerebbe dopo riapplicare tutte le modifiche
<pietroalbini> adesso come adesso non riesco ad analizzarli al volo (sono anche stanco!), magari durante la settimana vedo che posso farci
<enzotib> beh, nessuno chiedeva questo sforzo, credo :)
<pietroalbini> ok, quindi il consenso è di buttare via osqa e cercare altro?
<dadexix86> +1 
<enzotib> mi sembra la strada più pulita
<pietroalbini> ok, quindi direi che abbiamo finito con ciò
<pietroalbini> altre cose di cui volete parlare?
<enzotib> dovremmo aggiornarci per capire come proseguire
<pietroalbini> enzotib, ok, magari dopo aver guardato in giro mando una mail in ml
<enzotib> bene
<dadexix86> pietroalbini, grazie
<pietroalbini> direi che abbiamo finito allora
<pietroalbini> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Nov 28 22:06:32 2016 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2016/ubuntu-it-meeting.2016-11-28-20.16.moin.txt
<pietroalbini> o/
<enzotib> ciao a tutti
<dadexix86> buonanotte a tutti
<cialu> buona notte a tutti
<jeremie2> Notte!
<ic3d> Volevo ringraziare le persone di Chiedi, mi spiace non darvi una mano, ma devo dosare il tempo, che é sempre poo
<ic3d> Notte!
<giulux> notte
<trekfan1> notte
<Acn0w> notte a tutti :D
